# Describe Your Bird in Two Words



## kab0116 (Mar 17, 2010)

If you had to pick two words to sum up your tiel, what would they be?

I think Noki's would be "snuggly" and "neurotic."


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

LOL what if you have more than two?

Kisses- "temper problem".. I think that sums it down a bit! haha
Buttercup- "gentle" and "Butterfly".. I'm saying butterfly because her appearance and personality reminds me of one. So graceful and beautiful.
Chikee- "Velcro" and "cuddles"
Alex- "Clown" and "Batgirl!"
Meatball- "Boombox" and "Special".. My special boy can never fly and is missing some toes, but he gets along just fine and seems to have plenty of confidence when it comes to girls haha.
Beans- "Mystery" and "egg".. beans will be one of the tiels that are now eggs. He/she is a mystery because they have not hatched yet!

JP- "Little Angel".. I know my little angel is watching over me. I miss her.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Buddy- "loud :wacko:" & "curious" 

Birdie- "egotistical" (cause he loved himself!) & "chunky"


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

Hilarious and Narcissistic


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Easy -- it's what I call Freddie so much he's learned to say it. "Sweet baby."


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Peepers - Affectionate, Bold
Clementine - Gentle, Sweetheart


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Noodles= Car Salesman OR Con Artist


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

Srtiels, I think we need to hear more about Noodles!

Phoenix: feisty and endearing
Arthur: pompous and protective (I think I know where Phoenix got his feistiness!)
Poppet: sweet and beautiful

and the tiny babies...

Nico: brave and tenacious
Izzy: adventurous and competitive


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

This is a cool idea of a thread!

Grace- chubby and shy
Jagger- caretaker and totalitarian
Isaac- baby and player
Amber- ambitious and lonely

My babies all have completely different personalities! hahaha. They are just like little people!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I love this!!!

Cinnamon: person and cute
Fuzzy: bossy and loud
Snowball: shy and courageous
Mudflap: chubby and friendly
Hershey: strong and muscular
Nips: skittish and content
Peaches: cuddly and sweet


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

My Velvet is 'smoochy' and 'naughty'


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Berdnerd...LOL Noodles is son of Slick. If slick was a person he would be a used car salesman, and he had that 'Would I lie to you?' look to his eye when he cocked his head and looked at me. he was a bad boy. I used to have a bunch of tiels in a large screened off room inside...a nice walk-in flight. Noodles would want out, and if I forgot to put him back in he would fly over to the door, use his toe to lift the latch. Then use his toe to wedge the flight door open. He didn't know how to close the door...so as he went in dozens of tiels went out flying all over the hours. I'd see Noodles sitting in the flight by himself with a real smirky look on his face. he was a charactor. Being in FL, I later started moving the birds outside. Noodles had a clutch off babies. One day he figured out how to use that toe and wedge the sliding back door of the nestbox up and escaped. When I discovered this he was already gone and I never seen him again. This was in 2001. Slick left behind Noodles and clutchmates in the nestbox. When I pulled babies I had plastic sliding drawers to put them in. A friend come over and nosey Noodles had to use his toe, wedge the drawer open, and chirp at use to get noticed. He thinks he is a Romeo and loves to give birdy kisses.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

My Sunnybee!?!? Sigh...my two words are:

spoiled and tantrums

You can imagine what my life is like now...sigh...:wacko:


----------



## Kuu (Jul 15, 2010)

Sulka: Loyal and adventurous ^^


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Alby; gorgeous and menace
Cinnamon; brave and sweet
Mango; clumsy and funny


----------



## Enimsajeel (Aug 26, 2010)

This is a fun thread!

Tooga = Mama's Boy


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

great thread i have to say,me i like it,well my babies are the following:

Icy=Shy and Curious
Ira=Sweet and Cuddly
Adolf=Bossy and jealous
Platon=Mysterious and Loud
Merlin=Singer and Neurotic


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

BEA - UTIFUL = my two words


----------



## bumblebear (Nov 15, 2009)

Mogley would be spoiled and princess 
Bear would be sweetheart and caring


----------



## ShakeQPC (Jun 26, 2010)

Ummm well Sarvey would be like Tooga - Mama's boy, but to be original I'll say

Typical Toddler! He is just like have a toddler child around!


----------



## TheRubixHorse (Jun 14, 2010)

Spoiled rotten. ^^


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

*Theo - *moody lol and affectionate
*Mali - *loveable and quiet
*Rosalie -* sweet and loveable
*Tilly -* quiet and adventurous
*Ella -* independent and LOUD

*Emmit -* trusting and affectionate
*Larry -* friendly and active
*Basil -* energetic and curious
*Shiro -* stubborn and bossy
*Freddy -* intelligent and shy
*Charlie -* determined and brave


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lucky- quiet and cute


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Rico: "Peaceful" & "Loyal". 
Marcello: "Spaz" & "Moody".
Tinkerbell: "Smart" & "Brave".


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Dude - Loud & funny

Peppermint Pip - Beauty & strange



And both very very very spoilt and have "i`m a BRAT" syndrome.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Bell - Loving / Moody
Jackson - Shy / Sweet
Smudge - Drama Queen


----------



## Foolyfoo (Aug 31, 2010)

Charlie: snuggly and clingy XD


----------

